# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  [..الشفآه الأرنبية معلومآت كآمله مجهودي..]

## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 

*أخبآركم ان شآء الله بألف خير ؛؛؛*

*اليوم حبيت أجمع لكم معلومآت حول الشفآه الأرنبيه* 

*[..ربي يشآفي الجميع ..]*

*أولاً : صور للشفآه الأرنبيه لمن لا يعرفهآ* 






*[..حقاً دعآء خآلص لهم بالشفآء العآجل..]*

*شق الشفة الولادي او الشفة الارنبية cleft lip* 

*هو تشوه ولادى يصيب الشفة العليا للطفل لاسباب عديدة. وبالسابق كان يطلق عليه بالشفة الارنبية اي تشبه شفة الارنب , ويكون الشق على اشكال متعددة وقد يصاحبه شق في اللهاة او الحنك او تشوهات في الوجه والانف او يكون منفردا. ويشمل كل او احد مكونات الشفة
مكونات الشفة او الشق :*


*1-عضلات الشفة
2- الجلد
3-الغشاء المخاطي الداخلي mucus mem. 
4-الغشاء المخاطي الاحمر الجاف red mucusa الخارجي للشفة
5-عظام الفك-pri maxilla
*
*[..معلومآت عآمهـ ..]

الشق الحلقي Cleft palate فتحة في منطقة الوجه والفم غالبا ما تتضمن الشفاه, وسقف الحلق من الحنك الصلب, والحنك الرخو في أخر الفم, كما قد تنقسم اللهاة, وهو عادة ما يتكون قبل الولادة. الشق الحلقي و الشفه الأرنبية هي عيوب خلقيه ناتجة عن خلل في تكوين الوجه في مرحلة تطور الجنين في الرحم, ونسبة حصولهما هي طفل واحد من بين 600-800, من الممكن علاجهما بعملية جراحية بعد الولادة بفترة قصيرة بنسبة نجاح عالية جدا.

[..انواع شق الشفة الولادي..]
1- احادي الشق وهو عبارة شق منفرد في الشفة العليا في احد جانبي قوس الحب (وهو يمثل وسط الشفة العليا-cubid bow) او في الوسط.
2- ثنائي الشق وهو عبارة عن شقيين في للشفة العليا متناظرين متتساويين في الطول او غير ذالك.
3- شق الشفة الاحادي الكامل حيث يشمل الشق قاعدة الانف ايضا.
4- شق الشفة الاحادي الناقص حيث لا يشمل الشق قاعدة الانف .
5- شق الشفة الثنائي الكامل او الناقص كما في الاحادي .



[..اذا فان تعريف التشوه الذي يصيب الشفة..]

الشفة الأرنبية clet lip : عبارة انفصال في الشفة العلوية يظهر كفتحات أو فجوات على السطح الخارجي للشفة ذاتها. يمتد غالبا هذا الانفصال ليصل إلى اللثة العلوية أو إلى ما وراء الأنف شاملا معه عظام الفك العلوي .

شق الحنك cleft palate: هو عبارة عن انشقاق في سقف الفم. قد يصيب هذا الانشقاق كلا من الحنك الصلب hard palate (وهو الجزء الأمامي العظمي من سقف الفم)، أو الحنك الرخو soft palate 


اسباب هذا التشوه ماهي ؟

مازالت أسباب الإصابة بتشوهات الشفة والحنك في معظم حالاتها مجهولة حتى الآن. كما أنه لا يمكن التدخل بأية طريقة طبية لمنع الإصابة بها أثناء مراحل الحمل.

1-وراثية: يعتقد معظم العلماء أن أسباب الإصابة تعود إلى مجموعة من العوامل الوراثية والبيئية. لذلك فإن احتمالات الإصابة بهذه التشوهات تكون أكبر عند حديثي الولادة في العائلات التي قد أصيب فيها أحد أفرادها من قبل
2-ادوية :بتناول الأم خلال فترة الحمل بعض أنواع الأدوية التي قد يكون لها بعض الآثار الجانبية على الجنين. من بين هذه الأدوية أدوية الصرع، بعض أدوية القلب، أدوية علاج حب الشباب والتي تحتوي على - Accutane، أو الكورتيزونات cortisones
3- امراض مختلفة: قد تحدث الإصابة نتيجة لتعرض الأم خلال مراحل نمو الجنين داخل رحمها لفيروسات.مثلا كل الحصبة الالمانية والانفلونزا وغيرها من الامراض.

4- نقص في التغذية : للحامل لكثير من العناصر الغذائية المهمة مثل الفيتامينات والعناصر والاملاح الضرورية.
مثلا الفولك اسد folic acid
من الفيتامينات الضرورية لبناء والتحام الشفة في الاسابيع الاولى للطفل وهو داخل رحم الام.

المشاكل الصحية التي ترافق الاصابة بتشوهات الشفة والحنك

التهابات االاذن الوسطى والسمع: نتيجة لقرب قناة أستاكي
الموصلة بين الحلق والأذن من العيب الخلقي وفشل العضلات المحيطة به فإن العديد من هؤلاء الأطفال يتكرر عندهم إ لالتهابات الأذن الوسطى مما قد يسبب ضعف في السمع.

ولأنهم أكثر عرضة من غيرهم لتراكم المواد الغذائية السائلة في الأذن الوسطى. من الممكن أن تؤدي التهابات الأذن الحادة إلى فقدان حاسة السمع إذا تركت دون علاج. و لمنع تطور الحالة إلى الأسوء يتم وضع صمامات معينة في الأذن الوسطى للطفل المصاب لمساعدته على صرف المواد السائلة، 

الرضاعة: نتيجة لوجود ذلك الشق أو الإنفصال في الشفة او الحنك ، فإن الأطعمة والسوائل تنتقل من خلف الفم إلى الأنف. و لحسن الحظ، تتوفر زجاجات الرضاعة المصممة لمساعدة الطفل المصاب بإنزال المواد السائلة من الفم إلى المعدة مباشرة. قد يحتاج الأطفال المصابون بتشوه الحنك إلى استخدام حنك صناعي لمساعدتهم في تناول الطعام 

النطق: قد يواجه الأطفال المصابون بتشوهات الشفة والحنك أيضا بعض المتاعب في القدرة على الكلام بالشكل الصحيح. حيث إن مخارج حروفهم تكون أنفية و صعوبة في فهم ما يقولونه. فإن هذه المشكلة لا يعاني منها جميع الأطفال المصابين بتشوهات الشفة أو الحنك، وأن التدخل الجراحي يساهم في حل المشكلة جذريا عند بعض المصابين. والافضل استشارة اختصاصي النطق


مشاكل نفسية : ان تشوه الشفة قد يؤدي الى صدمة نفسية للابوين وكذالك للطفل عند دخوله الروضة او المدرسة وذالك لكثرة التعليق من قبل الزملاء .بعض الحالات تحتاج لاستشارة طبيب نفسي للاطفال.
وكذالك التشويهات المصابة للحالة مثل تشوهات الانف التي تنعكس سلبا على المريض تحتاج لاختصاصي تجميل متمرس لازالة هذه التشوهات اثناء العملية الاولى او لاحقا وحسب مقدار التشوه.

مشاكل تصيب الاسنان: مثل تسوس الاسنان او اعوجاج الاسنان وخاصة في التشوهات الكبيرة التي تصيب الفك. وتحتاج لاختصاصي طب وتقويم الاسنان.

العلاج

ان علاج التشوهات الولادية للشفة والحنك تحتاج لاختصاصات متعددة من الاطباء للحصول على النتيجة المثلى في العلاج ولتقليل من مضاعفاتها.
1-اختصاصي جراحة التجميل ويقوم باجراء العمليات اللازمة وعلى مراحل وحسب شدة الحالة وتبداء هذه العمليات بالنسبة للشفة من الاسبوع العاشر الى سن 18-20 سنة وحسب شدة التشوه
2- اختصاصي تقويم الاسنان
3-اختصاصي انف واذن وحنجرة
4-اختصاصي جراحة الوجه والفكين
5-اختصاصي نطق
6-اختصاصي تغذية
7-اختصاصي نفسي للاولاد
8-طبيب اطفال اختصاصي
ويتم متابعة المريض بصورة مستمرة وحسب شدة التشوه.

[..ومن أسبآاب الشفآه الأرنبية أيضاَ..]**


الأسباب
السبب الرئيسي لحدوث الشفة الارنبية وشق الحنك غير معروف حتى الآن، كما أنه ليس هناك تحاليل معينة تثبت المسبب، ولكن الدراسات العلمية أثبتت دور العوامل الوراثية والبيئية في حدوث الحالة، فالاستعداد الوراثي والتأثيرات البيئية مرتبطتان مع بعضهما البعض، وقد لا يكون تأثير أحدهما واضح بمعزل عن الآخر.

العوامل الوراثية :
لقد لوحظ تأثير الوراثة في حدوث الشفة الارنبية وشق الحنك ، فإذا كان أحد أفراد العائلة مصاباً فإن ذلك يزيد من نسبة الاصابة في العائلة، وتلك حالة تسمى بالوراثة المتعددة الاسباب، فإذا ولد طفل لعائلة مصاب بالشفة الارنبية وشق الحنك فإن أحتمالية تكرار الحالة لدى نفس العائلة تزيد لتصل إلى 3-5% ( النسبة الطبيعية 1-2 في الألف )، واذا كان أحد الوالدين مصاب بالحالة فإن أحتمالية حدوثها في الابناء تزيد لتصل إلى 10 % ، ولم تثبت الدراسات أن تلك الحالات تنتقل بالوراثة المتنحية ، لذى لا يكون لزواج الاقارب دور كبير في حدوث الحالة.

العوامل البيئية :
البيئة هي ما يحيط بنا في حياتنا اليومية من ملوثات في الهواء، المواد التي نستخدمها في حياتنا اليومية، المأكولات والمشروبات والادوية التي نتناولها، ولم يستطيع العلماء تحديد المسببات البيئية بشكل قطعي ، ولكنها فرضيات تعطي أحتمالية عالية ، كتعرض الأم الحامل لبعض المؤثرات أثناء فترة الحمل أو تناولها لبعض الادوية، ومنها:
o التعرض للاشعة
o إصابة الأم بسكري الحمل وإهمالها لعلاجه
o الحمى
o بعض المسكنات والمهدئات والمضادات الحيوية - ليس بالضرورة أن تناول أي دواء خلال الحمل يسبب عيوب خلقية ، بل يوجد العديد من الأدوية مأمون تناولها خلال الحمل، لذلك يجب استشارة الطبيب
o تعاطي الأم للكورتيزون خلال أشهر الحمل الأولى يزيد من نسبة إصابة الجنين
o الأدوية المضادة لصرع مثل الفينيتون PHENYTOIN - ولكن لا ينصح بتوقف عن اخذ هذا الدواء من دون الرجوع للطبيب فقد يكون حدوث الصرع للأم اخطر من احتمال حدوث شق في سقف حلق الجنين
o التدخين
o تعاطي الكحول والمخدرات 
o تناول فيتامين (A) بتركيز وكميات عالية
o نقص حمض الفوليك FOLIC ACID أثناء الحمل

وبش أتمنى المعلومآت تعجبكم ؛؛؛

سلامي








*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
حمااااااااااك الرحمن من كل داء ..
وسلمت يداك على الجهود .
دمت بخير .

----------


## Malamh Cute

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> حمااااااااااك الرحمن من كل داء ..
> وسلمت يداك على الجهود .
> 
> دمت بخير .



 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*

*يعطيك ألف عآفيه ع المرور ؛؛*

*لاعدم ؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------


## بلسم لجروح

*يسلموووو على هذه المعلومات* 
*وسلمت يداكِ* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *يسلموووو على هذه المعلومات* 
> 
> *وسلمت يداكِ* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 
*يعطيك ألف عآفيه ع المرور ؛؛*

*مآانحرم طلتكم الحلوهـ ؛؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------

